# Coming from Directv to a 2 Hopper setup



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

I am Coming from Directv to a 2 Hopper setup.

Aside from a different dish and some connections by the dish am I going to need any other wiring work or can we just use the existing wiring and be all good? Most of the wiring was put in during the last 10 years with most of it done during a remodel so it should largely, if not all, be current and up to date.

Thanks


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

You may want to negotiate removal of the DIRECTV dish with the installer. DO NOT remove the mounting foot if it is on the roof.

Wire requirements are probably less stringent with DISH so that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

check wiring requirement in PDFs here www.dishuser.org/hopper.php


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

For Hoppers you need RG-6 from the dish to the node and then from the node to each Hopper. Joeys will probably be fine with whatever cable you already have... but the Hoppers need the better cable, that might be a problem IF that isn't what you have already.


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> For Hoppers you need RG-6 from the dish to the node and then from the node to each Hopper. Joeys will probably be fine with whatever cable you already have... but the Hoppers need the better cable, that might be a problem IF that isn't what you have already.


Hmmm. I am a little confused by this. I currently have 3 receivers, all obviously connected to the dish. One in the sunroom I think he has directly connected to the dish (the dish is mounted on the sunroom) then the other two are connected to the box on the wall outside, to which the dish has a line run. One is upstairs in the den (a hard place to run the wire, middle of the house, no upstairs, but he did it) and the other is in a downstairs bedroom (line run in through the wall.)

So, if I got a Hopper and 3 Joeys to replace what I have now, I assume the Hopper would would go in the den as would the Joey for that room. Does that mean a second line would have to be run into the den? And do the other 2 Joeys have to be connected directly to the Hopper? The wiring is the thing that is holding me back - it was a PIA getting the 3 receivers I have wired and connected.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

One line to each device; they all get fed from the Solo Node that will be put between your feeds and your dish. If you've already got 3 leads coming out of the Dish, they'll put the Node in between and tie the 3 feeds into it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

YOu could use your 100 Mb network infrastructure instead of RG-59 coax from a node to your Js. See more diagrams at www.dishuser.org/hopper,php


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> One line to each device; they all get fed from the Solo Node that will be put between your feeds and your dish. If you've already got 3 leads coming out of the Dish, they'll put the Node in between and tie the 3 feeds into it.


So then they'll need to run another line also, right? The 3 that exist plus another for the Hopper itself? And does it matter where the Hopper itself goes, i.e. can you control everything from the Joeys?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

fudpucker said:


> *So then they'll need to run another line also, right*? The 3 that exist plus another for the Hopper itself? And does it matter where the Hopper itself goes, i.e. can you control everything from the Joeys?


Really, take a look in these PDFs - all diagrams there.


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

I did end up getting this and while most of the same wiring was used they did need to run three feeds from the dish to a duo node (is what they call it) and then it runs to the TVs/

Works fine for 2 hoppers and 1 joey. All three receivers can all see each other.

The installer had never seen a 2 hopper 1 joey system and I had to work him a bit to get it done right. 

It all works fine.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

There are diagrams to show this in detail... but the basics are:

Single node (needed for single Hopper installations) needs 2 RG-6 cables to the node from the satellite dish.

Dual node (needed for two Hopper installations) needs 3 RG-6 cables to the node from the satellite dish.

EVERY Hopper needs an RG-6 line from the Hopper back to the node. You cannot split a Hopper feed to run another Hopper.

Joeys can either be connected to the designated ports on the node OR through use of a special tap connected from a Hopper line OR you can use a splitter to split multiple Joeys off of a single feed. Joey can use RG-59 instead of RG-6, it doesn't matter for a Joey.

Specific configurations require specific other things possibly... but those are the general requirements.


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

WebTraveler said:


> I did end up getting this and while most of the same wiring was used they did need to run three feeds from the dish to a duo node (is what they call it) and then it runs to the TVs/
> 
> Works fine for 2 hoppers and 1 joey. All three receivers can all see each other.
> 
> ...


This is what I have and it works great.


----------

